# Help with Eheim 2229 Wet/Dry Canister Filter



## JerseyRich (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi All,

I used to post as prioritymobile, but since I had to register again I'm now JerseyRich!

Here's my problem, I just got a Eheim 2229 filter and I cannot get it to suck! It turns on, but I cannot get it to start a siphon. So, the filter is full, and the motor works, but no water comes down from the aquarium.

Any thoughts?


----------

